# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Харе Кришна! у меня кот.

## adi das

Помогите советом, можно ли дома кота держать, уже взяли 1 месяц, и как с кастрацией,
понемая что это грязное животное, но я то не чем не лутше, 
Кормим только прасадом, никаких трупов не будет, хочет пустьи сам охотится
Правельно ли я рассуждаю с точки рения вед?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

С точки зрения Вед, надо спрашивать совета до совершения поступка, так как после его совершения уже мало что можно изменить, или эти изменения будут довольно жесткими. Веды не рекомендуют людям жить как кошки и собаки, а собакам и кошкам не рекомендуется жить как людям...

----------


## adi das

Правильно ли я понял?
тесть животному лучше жить в природе? он просто не выживет ,
мы его взяли так как жалко его стало его бы кто нибудь забрал также как мы, у нас хоть прасадик покушает, благо получит, 
П.С. можно его отдать другим хозяевам , 
насчет не своевременности задания вопроса ,вы совершенно правы ,гуна страсти на меня сильно влияет,
Что делать ? отдать его другим, или оставить,, кастрировать его наверно не стоит,,

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Именно поэтому я и ответил, что после совершения поступка, уже любое решение будет по-своему насилием. Поэтому вы сами должны его принять, взяв на себя ответственность за свой поступок. Любые взаимоотношения с любыми живыми существами должны быть хорошо продуманы и построены по всем правилам культуры, так как каждое живое существо - ребенок Бога и надо быть очень аккуратным, чтобы не совершить джива-апаратху.

----------

